
Ask HN: Scent Sensitivity? - AnimalMuppet
I have several people around me who are sensitive to different scents (chemicals and perfume).  When exposed, they experience headaches, and sometimes find it hard to function at all.<p>I never remember hearing about this at all when I was growing up.  Is this much more prevalent than it used to be?<p>And if so, why?  Is it because of a change in the chemicals used to create the scents (or the chemicals that the scents are trying to cover up), or is something making people more sensitive than they used to be?
======
tathougies
I find myself completely nauseated when exposed to lavender, so I doubt it's
anything to do with the chemicals being used.

For my family (since my aversion is familial), I attribute it to the
relatively strong sinus reactions my dad's side has. Whenever exposed to
certain strong smells, we start making mucus, and then it collects in the
sinuses and causes a major pressure headache followed by mucus dripping out.

I'm guessing it's related to allergies? For us, it's nothing to do with modern
times, since I have it, my dad has it, his family did, etc.

